# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje per Muslimanet.

## Lefter17

33. Selami (shpëtim prej All-llahut) është me mua ditën kur u linda, ditën kur të vdes dhe ditën kur të dal (prej varrit) i gjallë!”
34. Kjo është (fjalë) e vërtetë, rreth Isait, birit të Merjemes në të cilin ata shkaktojnë dyshime.

A u ringjall Jezusi?

----------


## Lefter17

> 33. Selami (shpëtim prej All-llahut) është me mua ditën kur u linda, ditën kur të vdes dhe ditën kur të dal (prej varrit) i gjallë!
> 34. Kjo është (fjalë) e vërtetë, rreth Isait, birit të Merjemes në të cilin ata shkaktojnë dyshime.
> 
> A u ringjall Jezusi?


Nderkohe qe pres per nje pergjigje ne lidhje me po kete pasazh kam edhe nje pyetje tjeter.
Ç'fare kuptimi ka kur thote Jezusi :- Shpetimi eshte me MUA.

----------


## Lefter17

Nuk kam asnje motiv te grindem as te ul fene islame dua vetem te diskutojme si njerez te qyteteruar.
Ja dhe nje pyetje tjeter ne lidhje me te njejtin pasazh.

Pse nuk ka nje varg tjeter ne kuran ku nje tjeter profet te kete thene :- Shpetimi eshte me MUA?

----------


## angmokio

> 33. Selami (shpëtim prej All-llahut) është me mua ditën kur u linda, ditën kur të vdes dhe ditën kur të dal (prej varrit) i gjallë!”
> 34. Kjo është (fjalë) e vërtetë, rreth Isait, birit të Merjemes në të cilin ata shkaktojnë dyshime.
> 
> A u ringjall Jezusi?


Pershendetje ,

Sipas Kuranit , Isai (Jezusi) nuk ka vdekur keshtuqe termi ''ringjallje'' nuk eshte i duhur.

----------


## angmokio

> Nuk kam asnje motiv te grindem as te ul fene islame dua vetem te diskutojme si njerez te qyteteruar.
> Ja dhe nje pyetje tjeter ne lidhje me te njejtin pasazh.
> 
> Pse nuk ka nje varg tjeter ne kuran ku nje tjeter profet te kete thene :- Shpetimi eshte me MUA?


Une se kam idene se si eshte perkthyer fjala ''Selami'' dhe ne c'kontekst autori apo perkthyesi e ka thene. Fjala Selam , fjale per fjale do te thote ''Paqe''.

----------


## Lefter17

> Pershendetje ,
> 
> Sipas Kuranit , Isai (Jezusi) nuk ka vdekur keshtuqe termi ''ringjallje'' nuk eshte i duhur.


Por vargu ose ajeti thote se DO ringjallet?
Si thua qe nuk duhet perdorur termi u ringjall?
Thuhet edhe se do vdiste, e thote vete Jezusi me gojen e Tij.

----------


## Lefter17

> Une se kam idene se si eshte perkthyer fjala ''Selami'' dhe ne c'kontekst autori apo perkthyesi e ka thene. Fjala Selam , fjale per fjale do te thote ''Paqe''.


Konteksti thote ''Shpetimi prej Allahut''

----------


## angmokio

> Por vargu ose ajeti thote se DO ringjallet?
> Si thua qe nuk duhet perdorur termi u ringjall?
> Thuhet edhe se do vdiste, e thote vete Jezusi me gojen e Tij.


Nuk e kuptoj pse behesh konfuz. Kurani kur flet per lindjen e Jezusit thote kur linda , pra ''koha e shkuar''. Diten kur te vdes '' koha e ardhme'' dhe kur te ringjallem po ashtu ''koha a ardhme''. Te gjithe do vdesim dhe te gjithe do te ringjallemi.

----------


## angmokio

> Konteksti thote ''Shpetimi prej Allahut''


Ta shpjegova dhe me siper qe nuk e di se c'ka dashur te thote perkthyesi ne gjuhen shqipe me fjalen ''shpetim prej Allahut'' . Perkthimi ne gjuhen angleze eshte i sakte ashtu sic dhe e ka kuptimin ne arabisht ''

So* peace* is upon me [Jesus] the day I was born, the day that I die, and the day that I shall be raised up to life."  Peace do te thote *''paqe''* dhe jo shpetim prej Allahut.

----------


## Lefter17

> Nuk e kuptoj pse behesh konfuz. Kurani kur flet per lindjen e Jezusit thote kur linda , pra ''koha e shkuar''. Diten kur te vdes '' koha e ardhme'' dhe kur te ringjallem po ashtu ''koha a ardhme''. Te gjithe do vdesim dhe te gjithe do te ringjallemi.


Nuk jam aspak konfuz, edhe Jahja thote te njejten gje si Jezusi perdor kohen  e ardhme diten qe do vdes. A mos dmth se e njejta fjale ka kuptime te ndryshme per dy persona te ndryshem me te njejtin periudh historike?

Pastaj ku e kupton ti se Jezusi e ka thene per te ardhmen e larget? Jezusi ishte foshnje kur e tha kete fjale sipas Kuranit keshjtu qe ai fare logjikshem mund te kete thene per periudhen  e jetes ne toke .
A ka ndonje varg tjeter ne kuran qe ti jape qartesi kesaj ceshtjeje?

angmokio mos u lodh kaq shpejt me pyetjet e te tjereve!

----------


## Lefter17

> Ta shpjegova dhe me siper qe nuk e di se c'ka dashur te thote perkthyesi ne gjuhen shqipe me fjalen ''shpetim prej Allahut'' . Perkthimi ne gjuhen angleze eshte i sakte ashtu sic dhe e ka kuptimin ne arabisht ''
> 
> So* peace* is upon me [Jesus] the day I was born, the day that I die, and the day that I shall be raised up to life."  Peace do te thote *''paqe''* dhe jo shpetim prej Allahut.


Kurani eshte shkruar ne anglisht ne fillim apo ne Arabisht? me sa di une Arabisht konteksti eshte SHpetimi prej Allahut. Ne fund te fundit shpetimi prej Perendise duhet te prodhoje PAQE ne cdo shpirt njerezor apo nuk eshte keshtu? Plus qe perkthimi nga Arabishtja NUK eshte ''Selam'' qofte mbi te je shume gabim me kete perkthim por *''Selam'' i Allahut eshte me mua.*

----------


## Lefter17

Pyetja:- A ishte Jezusi Musliman?

----------


## angmokio

> Nuk jam aspak konfuz, edhe Jahja thote te njejten gje si Jezusi perdor kohen  e ardhme diten qe do vdes. A mos dmth se e njejta fjale ka kuptime te ndryshme per dy persona te ndryshem me te njejtin periudh historike?
> 
> Pastaj ku e kupton ti se Jezusi e ka thene per te ardhmen e larget? Jezusi ishte foshnje kur e tha kete fjale sipas Kuranit keshjtu qe ai fare logjikshem mund te kete thene per periudhen  e jetes ne toke .
> A ka ndonje varg tjeter ne kuran qe ti jape qartesi kesaj ceshtjeje?
> 
> angmokio mos u lodh kaq shpejt me pyetjet e te tjereve!


Jo vetem Jahja por te te gjithe profetet kane thene te njejten gje. Te gjithe do vdesin dhe te gjithe do ringjallen. 

Tani , nese ka mundesi , a mund te na prezantohesh? Cilit besim i perket dhe cili eshte synimi yt ne kete dialog? Te vertetosh qe muslimanet e kuptojne gabim Kuranin dhe se ti e beson Kuranin si liber hyjnor?

----------


## angmokio

> Kurani eshte shkruar ne anglisht ne fillim apo ne Arabisht? me sa di une Arabisht konteksti eshte SHpetimi prej Allahut. Ne fund te fundit shpetimi prej Perendise duhet te prodhoje PAQE ne cdo shpirt njerezor apo nuk eshte keshtu? Plus qe perkthimi nga Arabishtja NUK eshte ''Selam'' qofte mbi te je shume gabim me kete perkthim por *''Selam'' i Allahut eshte me mua.*


Ne arabisht konteksi do te thote pikerisht Paqe. Selam do te thote ''paqe'' dhe jo vetem une qe e kuptoj arabishten por cdokush qe ka lexuar pakez per islamin e kupton qe fjala Selam do te thote Paqe. Mos na bej kot dhe si profesor arabishteje duke na diktuar qe e kemi gabim. Kam mbi 20 vite qe e flas dhe studioj arabishten ndaj boll ngule kembe ne dicka qe as vete nuk je i sugurte per saktesine. Nuk ngulet kembe duke lexuar dy rreshta online nga google  :shkelje syri:

----------


## angmokio

> Pyetja:- A ishte Jezusi Musliman?


Jo vetem Jezusi , por te gjithe profetet kane qene musliman.

----------


## Lefter17

> Jo vetem Jezusi , por te gjithe profetet kane qene musliman.


Ku e ka thene Jezusi me gojen e Tij ne kuran:- Une jam Musliman?

Dhe mqns dolem tek profetet e tjere.... Po ata e kane thene me gojen e tyre qe ishin Musliman dhe a u kane bere thirrje te tjereve qe te konvertoheshin ne musliman?

----------


## Lefter17

Shume bukur te gjithe pra paskan thene keshtu qe do vdesin dhe do ringjallen. Atehere perse nuk e besoni se edhe Jezusi si gjithe te tjeret ka thene te njejten fjale me te njejtin kuptim per vdekjen e tij dhe ringjalljen? Ashtu si gjithe te tjeret?!!!

----------


## Lefter17

> Ne arabisht konteksi do te thote pikerisht Paqe. Selam do te thote ''paqe'' dhe jo vetem une qe e kuptoj arabishten por cdokush qe ka lexuar pakez per islamin e kupton qe fjala Selam do te thote Paqe. Mos na bej kot dhe si profesor arabishteje duke na diktuar qe e kemi gabim. Kam mbi 20 vite qe e flas dhe studioj arabishten ndaj boll ngule kembe ne dicka qe as vete nuk je i sugurte per saktesine. Nuk ngulet kembe duke lexuar dy rreshta online nga google


Ok nuk do te te bind , me vjen keq nuk jam per te te bindur as ty as askend tjeter. Thjesht diskutim. A nuk lejohet diskutimi? Nqs nuk lejohet as te bejme pyetje me thuaj dhe do largohem pa problem.

Arabisht thote ''SELAM'' eshte me mua.

----------


## Lefter17

> Shume bukur te gjithe pra paskan thene keshtu qe do vdesin dhe do ringjallen. Atehere perse nuk e besoni se edhe Jezusi si gjithe te tjeret ka thene te njejten fjale me te njejtin kuptim per vdekjen e tij dhe ringjalljen? Ashtu si gjithe te tjeret?!!!


Muslimane te dashur mendoni mire ne lidhje me kete varg ne Kuran qe e tregon shume qarte se Jezusi u ringjall nga vdekja dhe doli i gjalle prej varrit pasi kishte vdekur.

----------


## Lefter17

> Ku e ka thene Jezusi me gojen e Tij ne kuran:- Une jam Musliman?
> 
> Dhe mqns dolem tek profetet e tjere.... Po ata e kane thene me gojen e tyre qe ishin Musliman dhe a u kane bere thirrje te tjereve qe te konvertoheshin ne musliman?


Pra pyetja e rradshes eshte ku e ka thene Jezusi me gojen e tij ne kuran se Ai ishte musliman? Po profetet e tjere ku e kane thene me gojen e tyre?
A ka valle ndonje dokument historik fetar qe te tregoje se Abrahami apo Moisiu kane thene qe ishin Mulsiman dhe duhet te ndiqet feja muslimane???

----------

